# Cannondale Killer V 500 MTB Mountainbike Deore XT RH46



## BaddiK (13. August 2009)

Moin, hab mein Bike in der Bucht...

Hier mal die Artikelbeschreibung mit Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...STRK:MESELX:IT

Hier bieten Sie auf ein gebrauchtes Cannondale ( Handmade in USA) Killer V 500 Hardtail aus dem Jahre 95.


Es ist noch eines aus den USA, nicht wie heute oft verbreitet aus Taiwan oder China.



Aufgrund des Alters hat es schon Seltenheitswert und ist eigentlich schon wieder Retro.


Die Komponenten sind allerdings auf dem Stand der Technik:


Rahmen: Cannondale Killer Made in USA

Rahmenhöhe: 46 cm ( passt bei ca. Beinlänge von 70 - 85 cm oder einer Körpergröße von 1,65m bis 1,85m, je nach gewünschter Sitzposition.

Gabel: Marzocchi DH3 LUFTGEFEDERT ( durch Druck ans Fahrergewicht anpassbar)

Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT

Umwerfer: Shimano STX

Schalthebel: Shimano Rapidfire

Bremsen: Magura Raceline hydraulische Felgenbremsen vo/hi inkl. Brake Booster

Sattel: Selle Italia Transalp F-Lite

Steuersatz: Ahead

Laufräder: Mavic 117

Reifen: Kenda

Lenker: Downhill

Kurbel und Sattelschnellspanner sind von CODA.

Minoura Getränkehalter mit Pumpenhalterung

Shimano Schnellspanner an den Naben

Hammer 'n' Cycle Vorbau



Der Zustand des Mountainbikes ist dem Alter entsprechend, der Sattel müsste mal neu, ich gebe auf Wunsch einen nagelneuen Sattel mit.

Ansonsten Kratzer etc., keine Dellen oder Risse o.ä.

Ich habe es "geerbt", es ist mir jedoch zu klein, bin 1,90m.

Es fährt sich aber super, das Schaltwerk ist eingestellt, eigentlich ein TOP Bike.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt Cannondale auf seine Rahmen sogar lebenslange Garantie, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.


Bei Fragen, schreiben Sie mir gerne und ansonsten kann das Bike auch gerne im Randgebiet von Hamburg probegefahren und angeschaut werden.



Versand 45 Euro innerhalb Deutschlands mit Hermes oder ILLOX oder falls jemand eine günstigere Versandart kennt, dann diese.

Oder natürlich Abholung in Barsbüttel am Stadtrand von Hamburg.














































http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230366798719&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

